

Built this Craigslist Aggregator. What do you guy's think? - krob

I didn't want to submit this as a link, I just wanted your opinion as to if this is useful to you all:<p>http://www.mykraigslist.com<p>This helped me find numerous jobs on CL. I don't have all of CL in there because it was a lot of work just getting what is currently supported. This is just for the U.S. This is a not-for-profit tool.
======
glimcat
I like it in principle, but I think the interface could use improvement.

I had to click lots of stuff to get it to select only my city.

I don't like the "window" tabs much. Maybe it would work better extracting
text & attributes then letting you expand the entry in place, or perhaps by
flagging items of interest then generating a report.

It would also be cool if it allowed more detailed filtering than is already
supported by CL.

I'm a networker so CL isn't really that useful to me personally, but lots of
people rely on it for job searches and improved usability / accessibility
could be a significant boon there.

------
davidcollantes
I like it. It works fine, albeit a bit slow. Are you scrapping in real time,
no caching? Have you thought of sharing the code (githubit)?

~~~
krob
<https://github.com/compubomb/Craigslist-Aggregator> I have a 30 minute cache
as once apon a time CL blacklisted my web host.

~~~
davidcollantes
Awesome, thanks! Will tinker with it. Your site, bookmarked.

------
bgill5
I like the idea of the CL tabs being built into the web page. When I'm looking
for an apartment or something I'll tend to have a lot of CL pages open and I'm
tired of them squeezing out all my other tabs.

------
pkamb
Clicking "home" brings me to the (stock GoDaddy landing page)
<http://www.compubomb.net/>

~~~
krob
Yeah.. i used to use that name as my online handle.. I think it's about time I
gave it up, so i let it expire. I just haven't had the time to update this
code-base. I will probably do something with it sooner than later.

------
idleworx
This is a useful app. Good job. Would like to be able to also search without
entering a keyword.

------
sagacity
Clickable: <http://www.mykraigslist.com>

------
eugenemann1
Great stuff - to make this truly useful I need the subcategories like
Gigs:Computer, etc.

------
krob
Anyways, wrote this system using php, jQuery. Thought it was worth a shot
showing people.

